# brown algae....



## krazypara3165 (29 Nov 2013)

Having a discussion on a discus forum and the general consensus seems o be that brown algae is caused by high phosphates. Is this correct? My phosphates are usually sky high but I never experience brown algae!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Nov 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> Having a discussion on a discus forum and the general consensus seems o be that brown algae is caused by high phosphates. Is this correct? My phosphates are usually sky high but I never experience brown algae!



I get a bit of it in my shrimp tank, which has fairly high lighting, but should have low phosphate levels and is not currently dosed with ferts or Liquid carbon.

I'm not too bothered about it, because the baby shrimp seem to enjoy grazing on it.


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Dec 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> Having a discussion on a discus forum and the general consensus seems o be that brown algae is caused by high phosphates. Is this correct?


More self delusions brought to you by The Matrix.



krazypara3165 said:


> My phosphates are usually sky high but I never experience brown algae!


Sounds like definitive proof that their theory is incorrect.

Cheers,


----------



## krazypara3165 (4 Dec 2013)

Cheers ceg, thats what I thought. Is there any probable causes for it or is it the usual case of far too much light?


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Dec 2013)

Yes, too much light is the fundamental cause, and can be exacerbated by poor flow/distribution.

Cheers,


----------

